# Mirraco Icon 20-24...... any good?



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

I have not abandoned my park/jump bike wishes...... am currently looking at some inexpensive 24" class bikes and the 20-24 is my first look....any good?


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

bump!bump...................


----------



## Foreveralout (Jun 20, 2008)

its the mirraco twentyforty. and when i was looking into a 24 it was the best deal i could find.there are also the dmrs on ebay that are an awesome buy if you want something more like a mountain bike.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Brand-New-DMR-D...hash=item370175585431&_trksid=p3286.m20.l1116


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

Not Looking for The best deal! I want to know of If the Icon 20-24 is good or not!!!!


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

Also look at the We The People "Avenue" 24


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

So nobody out there can give me any info in THE BIKE I'M ASKING FOR???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????SHEESH!!


----------



## Foreveralout (Jun 20, 2008)

ae111black said:


> Not Looking for The best deal! I want to know of If the Icon 20-24 is good or not!!!!


actually its a horrible bike i only suggested it because it is cheap. you should probly just get a unicycle cause... well never mind


----------



## joshfromkent (Jun 21, 2006)

*hey*

the mirraco 20forty is a decent bike. full cromo frame,fork,and bars. sealed 3pc. cranks...the only week point is the wheelset, which is just a selaed mechanism cassette. its a fun bike to ride around for sure... and if you upgrade the wheels...maybe geta better seatpost... it would be dialed.


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

ae111black said:


> So nobody out there can give me any info in THE BIKE I'M ASKING FOR???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????SHEESH!!


Were just not into Trek BMX...

But, seriously, my only experience with Mirraco has been that the bikes seem to have cheap stamped steel pieces that say "Snafu" on them. Every single MirraCo that comes in for repair has major crank issues...but I'm guessing that was probably because the local dealer doesn't know how to assemble bikes.

Frame looks solid enough, you could lose some weight and build a stronger bike by switching out some parts for relatively cheap.


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

yah my lbs can get one for me for like 385$ and yah the seatpost got to go..... but hey I dont sit down on it any way HAHA!


----------



## quickneonrt (Nov 11, 2004)

the WTP Avenue is a better bike sans the front wheel. Best buy I have found is the Fit CR24


----------

